# Why??!!!



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 16, 2012)

What would they have been thinking?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/24K-Gold-Pl...ultDomain_0&hash=item35b8b22eda#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## chitown (Jan 16, 2012)

*Goldmember's ride???*

At least it isn't original and only a replica.

View attachment 38211


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 16, 2012)

chitown said:


> At least it isn't original and only a replica.
> 
> View attachment 38211




Ok, I get it now.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 16, 2012)

THERES GOLD IN THOSE HILLS!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 16, 2012)

*holy WOW*



classicfan1 said:


> THERES GOLD IN THOSE HILLS!




i know that it is a replica but wow what a way to ruin a bike i know gold is high but c'mon


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 16, 2012)

You could always paint over it.  Didn't Elvis have a gold plated car?  Although gold plating isn't as durable as chrome or even nickel.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 16, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> You could always paint over it.  Didn't Elvis have a gold plated car?  Although gold plating isn't as durable as chrome or even nickel.




Nothing wrong with a nice gold plated Caddy...but a high wheeler? Looks kinda corny on that.


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 16, 2012)

*gold plated special*

ew ew ew ew ew i know it belongs to snoop dog !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jan 16, 2012)

*Awsome!!*

I'd ride it!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2012)

What a waste of gold...


----------



## twjensen (Jan 16, 2012)

But, where would the "ladies" ride.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 16, 2012)

*What would they have been thinking?*

OF THIS!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/320829694323#ht_2210wt_922


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 17, 2012)

There is one of those down the road from me as yard art..not gold plated though and probably not a replica the guy even cemented the wheels in so in stands up straight next to his mailbox. Makes me cringe but its been there longer than I've been alive!


----------

